# MS Exam 70-533



## TruvisT (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good resources for this exam? It is one of 3 I am taking this month but I can hardly find any real content to help study. So far I've found one book that looks decent but online almost nothing other then reading through all the MSDN and Azure documentation which is more ideal for reference then actually study material. Even the MVA videos are so-so.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry man.  I Don't know anything about this.  

Maybe ask some of those Windows Sysadmin Mailing lists?


----------



## TruvisT (Dec 3, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Sorry man.  I Don't know anything about this.
> 
> Maybe ask some of those Windows Sysadmin Mailing lists?


Ah, one of the Azure exams. Since Azure is kinda new I guess it is hard to find something put together since it is ever changing. Been on some Cert forums but others have been asking the same questions apparently.

Still waiting on some mailling lists.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 3, 2014)

Yikes.  Seems like resources are limited.

Any possibility you can start working off of old exams and go from there?  I mean all exams start from somewhere don't they?


----------



## TruvisT (Dec 3, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yikes.  Seems like resources are limited.
> 
> Any possibility you can start working off of old exams and go from there?  I mean all exams start from somewhere don't they?


Heh. There really is nothing. In fact, the dev exams are actually being beta tested as we speak. The hard part with the current Azure videos from Microsoft is they have too much of a sales pitch or heavily mixed in with developer talk.

Started printing out the MSDN and Azure blog articles to study. ^_^

I will say that I do find Azure a very decent and real cloud system. Costly but ideal in some circumstances. I've started making plans on actually moving all these local businesses we maintain over to Azure since we don't maintain any Windows based machines for hosting and they would like for us host and manage them. After looking at Azure the cost/reliability for business clients make it a great place to host them.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 3, 2014)

Ohh... that's actually really interesting. 

Granted I've never really got into Windows Sys Admining, I'd love to take a whack at it. 

Hm...  I might take a look into it then in the future.  Granted I probably won't be taking any of the exams, but still would be nice to get familiar with.


----------



## TruvisT (Dec 4, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ohh... that's actually really interesting.
> 
> Granted I've never really got into Windows Sys Admining, I'd love to take a whack at it.
> 
> Hm...  I might take a look into it then in the future.  Granted I probably won't be taking any of the exams, but still would be nice to get familiar with.


MicrosoftVirtualAcademy.com great place to start if you want to jump right in to Windows Server 2012 R2 or other Microsoft based products. I will warn you though. You will never look back. Microsoft has taken some great strides in making their products awesome. I really wish I could dump all hypervisors and just use Hyper-V but still need modules for WHMCS and a control panel for such public usability. I've more or less become a Microsoft fanboy these days but somethings I still prefer in just plain Linux but every Os has their jobs and tasks


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 4, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> I will say that I do find Azure a very decent and real cloud system. Costly but ideal in some circumstances. I've started making plans on actually moving all these local businesses we maintain over to Azure since we don't maintain any Windows based machines for hosting and they would like for us host and manage them. After looking at Azure the cost/reliability for business clients make it a great place to host them.


I like Azure...but admittedly because I get MSDN credits through a work-paid subscription.  People are usually surprised to learn you can run Linux there.  In fact, if you go to VMdepot you can even find FreeBSD images     No OpenBSD yet, alas...

It's not my favorite place to host a VPS, honestly, but it's certainly comparable to Amazon EC2.  Besides the pricing model (which makes bandwidth expensive), lack of a console irritates me.  Also, their Linux templates are goofy...e.g., the CentOS one has a swap partition but doesn't turn it on, etc.  Still, mine there have been bulletproof.  I do like the external firewall, which is like Amazon's, and the portal is very pretty.

Their PaaS idea (the original pre-VM Azure) was interesting but never caught on.  I'm not sure how much any of the PaaS models (Google's, etc.) have caught on, unless it's someone buying a SaaS they want to extend (like Salesforce).

I wrote an article for LinuxJournal on Azure:

http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-azure%E2%80%94-strange-place-find-penguin


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 4, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> MicrosoftVirtualAcademy.com great place to start if you want to jump right in to Windows Server 2012 R2 or other Microsoft based products. I will warn you though. You will never look back. Microsoft has taken some great strides in making their products awesome. I really wish I could dump all hypervisors and just use Hyper-V but still need modules for WHMCS and a control panel for such public usability. I've more or less become a Microsoft fanboy these days but somethings I still prefer in just plain Linux but every Os has their jobs and tasks


Haha one of my main focus is to try and setup those virtual desktops.  Not really a roaming profile but simply having people connect to the server via RDP and using it as if they do a normal computer.  I may or may not have a Windows Server 2012 Standard Edition running on a KVM on a node just for this occasion  (legit license of course through Dreamspark!)

I guess I'll hit up the Virtual Academy then.  Thanks!


----------



## TruvisT (Dec 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I like Azure...but admittedly because I get MSDN credits through a work-paid subscription.  People are usually surprised to learn you can run Linux there.  In fact, if you go to VMdepot you can even find FreeBSD images     No OpenBSD yet, alas...
> 
> It's not my favorite place to host a VPS, honestly, but it's certainly comparable to Amazon EC2.  Besides the pricing model (which makes bandwidth expensive), lack of a console irritates me.  Also, their Linux templates are goofy...e.g., the CentOS one has a swap partition but doesn't turn it on, etc.  Still, mine there have been bulletproof.  I do like the external firewall, which is like Amazon's, and the portal is very pretty.
> 
> ...


Nice article!



HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha one of my main focus is to try and setup those virtual desktops.  Not really a roaming profile but simply having people connect to the server via RDP and using it as if they do a normal computer.  I may or may not have a Windows Server 2012 Standard Edition running on a KVM on a node just for this occasion  (legit license of course through Dreamspark!)
> 
> I guess I'll hit up the Virtual Academy then.  Thanks!


DreamSpark is a great way to get lots of decent tech for free. I've noticed even outside DS Microsoft is starting to give away their products to get more people to dev their stuff.

Ah like the App-V/RemoteApp type setup? I do love that setup especially in the health care world. Doctors like to jump machines and have access to all their stuff like it never was shutdown. It's stuff like this that makes me enjoy Microsoft again especially once you throw in DirectAccess, WorkFolders and the list goes on.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 4, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> Nice article!
> 
> DreamSpark is a great way to get lots of decent tech for free. I've noticed even outside DS Microsoft is starting to give away their products to get more people to dev their stuff.
> 
> Ah like the App-V/RemoteApp type setup? I do love that setup especially in the health care world. Doctors like to jump machines and have access to all their stuff like it never was shutdown. It's stuff like this that makes me enjoy Microsoft again especially once you throw in DirectAccess, WorkFolders and the list goes on.


Haha yeah in a sense.  But I mean full desktop.  I love working with X2Go and on a Linux desktop when I'm all remote, but there's a ton of specialized software that I need working that doesn't work under wine (Scientific software that I'd rather not risk messing up with third party libraries).  So I was hoping kind of like a RDP solution would be around.


----------

